# Eco-Complete: how long does it feed your plants?



## Nreal (Sep 3, 2013)

I have about 4" of Eco-Complete substrate thats being moved into a second aquarium. Im cleaning the substrate before introducing it into the new 55 gal tank and I'm wondering if this is going to greatly diminish the nutrient rich qualities it once had. Because fish detritus will be removed I'm curious if plant fertilizer is greatly necessary or do you think my plants will do ok without the plant tabs. Im anticipating ammonia spikes so i really want to keep out as many chemicals as possible though my plants are very established and I'm torn on introducing more nitrates to a new tank (fert) versus letting the Eco-Complete help in establishing as it did when it was new. What do you think the best course of action is? Thanks for any help!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Yes, basically inert.

If you need to transfer I would only transfer 2-3". 4" is a tad too much, even for heavily rooted plants. Your choice. Your plants don't need that much.


----------



## Nreal (Sep 3, 2013)

Ok thanks for the quick reply. Now my next issue is the best fertilizer to use. Are they all generally equal?


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Maybe it's in another thread... Please let us know your tank setup and what you wish to do with it.

Dry ferts are the cheapest.


----------

